# Forum Home Renovation Landscaping, Gardening & Outdoors  water on inner foundation under house.

## jamskof

we live on an incline near the top of a hill. to cut a long story short, theres water gathering on the lower part of the house foundation, but on the inside of the foundation (under the house) i have been under there and all the topsoil there is dry, so it seems to be channeling under the topsoil, i think theres a compacted clay layer only a foot or two below this. 
should i lay ag pipe in the garden in an attempt to stop the water from gettin gdown towards the house? 
or should i lay the pipe underneath the house and drain it away somehow? 
i actually tried to lay ag pipe around the perimeter of the house but the ground is extrememly compacted around the foundations its impossible to get through, its deeper than a demo saw blade and jackhammers struggle, so the ag pipe would end up being the same height or higher than the foundation. the area around the back of the house is like highly compacted clay / sand 5-10mm gravel, i get the feeling cement was mixed in it as well and it was probably leftover materials just dumnped there when the house was built. 
any thoughts on what to do about this are much appreciated

----------


## NRB

My solution for ground water under our house was to dig a pit at the lowest part and install a pump to get the water out

----------


## jamskof

hi, sorry for the extrememly late response, yeah thats the last resort for me really, problem is my property is it doesnt build up to one area, it builds up to an area thats about 10m wide and its in and around and under the foundations.. nightmare..

----------

